# 8 MM German Mauser



## wildcat6 (Apr 5, 2011)

I have a opportunity to pick one of these up real cheap but to be honest I have no idea of what they are worth. Does anyone know what these are actually going for these days? I will probably pick up a Mosin as well and I know what they are only worth around $120 around here. For those that have shot both would you prefer to keep? Just in case the wifey makes me get rid of one of them, lol :umno:


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

A German K98 Mauser can go for a little as $200 up to $1000 or more, depending on age, condition, whether it's been sporterized, whether it has matching serial numbers, etc.


----------



## MichaelK! (Oct 22, 2010)

I'd keep the Mauser, for the sole reason that they are just so much better designed. When you look down at a Mauser receiver you are struck but it's elegant simplicity. It's about the same power level as the Mosin, about inbetween the .308 and the .30-06. Will kill just about anything in North America if you chose the correct bullet, though you could say that about the Mosin too.

You can do a lot more with a Mauser. I've drilled and tapped the receiver of mine to add a scope. Not so easy to do that on a Mosin. You could order a different caliber of barrel to screw on your Mauser. Can't do that with a Mosin. There are also lots more upgrade options such as custum stocks, triggers, act for the Mauser.


----------



## wildcat6 (Apr 5, 2011)

Cabin Fever said:


> A German K98 Mauser can go for a little as $200 up to $1000 or more, depending on age, condition, whether it's been sporterized, whether it has matching serial numbers, etc.


I do have the serial numbers for it. Do you know of any sites I can go to to see if its matched up? I am also considering a pistol that I liked the feel of pretty well but I have never heard of them. It is called a TZ-75. I don't believe they are worth very much and it kinda looked like a cross between a 1911 and cz-75. Are these suppossed to be decent little guns? I can't seem to find much information about them.


----------



## wildcat6 (Apr 5, 2011)

MichaelK! said:


> I'd keep the Mauser, for the sole reason that they are just so much better designed. When you look down at a Mauser receiver you are struck but it's elegant simplicity. It's about the same power level as the Mosin, about inbetween the .308 and the .30-06. Will kill just about anything in North America if you chose the correct bullet, though you could say that about the Mosin too.
> 
> You can do a lot more with a Mauser. I've drilled and tapped the receiver of mine to add a scope. Not so easy to do that on a Mosin. You could order a different caliber of barrel to screw on your Mauser. Can't do that with a Mosin. There are also lots more upgrade options such as custum stocks, triggers, act for the Mauser.


Is the Ammo for the Mauser as cheap as the 7.62x54?


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

there is a reason the germans never developed a 50 cal in WWII. the 8mm is one of those "perfect" rounds that seems to be able to do it all. it can produce sniper grade accuraccy from standard barrells and yet provide enough penetration to destroy the block on a truck. i have shot military hardball rounds THROUGH 4 progessively smaller oak trees. YES 4 TREES, the largest was almost 3 feet thick & the last about 6 inches.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

When I talk about matching serial numbers, I mean there is a stamped number on major components of the rifle &#8211; receiver, barrel, barrel band, bolt, stock, etc. - that are all the same number. If all the numbers are identical, the value of the rifle is more. 

I agree with MichaelK that the Mauser is a superior rifle compared to the Mosin.


----------



## wildcat6 (Apr 5, 2011)

Cabin Fever said:


> When I talk about matching serial numbers, I mean there is a stamped number on major components of the rifle â receiver, barrel, barrel band, bolt, stock, etc. - that are all the same number. If all the numbers are identical, the value of the rifle is more.
> 
> I agree with MichaelK that the Mauser is a superior rifle compared to the Mosin.


Oh, I think I misunderstood you there. Thanks for clearing that up. So, it sounds like the concensus is that the Mauser is superior to the Mosin in pretty much every fashion. Have you all ever heard of that tz-75 pistol? Again, I appreciate all of your all's input.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

wildcat6 said:


> Is the Ammo for the Mauser as cheap as the 7.62x54?


NO , but the brass is more easily available as re-loadable boxer primed or 
i have read how to cut down 30-06 brass to 57mm then run it in a 8mm die then use a light load the first time to fire form it to the chamber to convert 30-06 brass to 8mm

the US M1903 is takes many of it's traits form the Mauser

as for the why the Germans didn't have a 50 cal i don't think it was because the 8mm was all that and a bag of fries 

8mm is just 32 cal 

they had a 20 mm for anti armor and aircraft

in WWII it wasn't like we had shoulder fired 50 cal , 50's were for armor and were belt fed machine guns


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

wildcat6 said:


> Oh, I think I misunderstood you there. Thanks for clearing that up. So, it sounds like the concensus is that the Mauser is superior to the Mosin in pretty much every fashion. Have you all ever heard of that tz-75 pistol? Again, I appreciate all of your all's input.


it is supposed to be a clone of the CZ-75 pistol 

cz makes a nice gun but i don't know about the clones


----------



## wildcat6 (Apr 5, 2011)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> it is supposed to be a clone of the CZ-75 pistol
> 
> cz makes a nice gun but i don't know about the clones


Yeah, I read somewhere they are an Italian clone of the CZ-75. It also looked liked it had some of the features of a 1911 as well. I know they typically don't sell real high but there isn't really any information out there about their reliability and quality etc...


----------



## zant (Dec 1, 2005)

1.Have both-Mauser wins because of adaptability for customization...
What makes certain Mausers valuable is manufacturers code...2 identical rifles could vary in value by 1-2k$ because of who made and what unit they went to.

2.TZ75-made by Tanfaglio in Italy-owned a couple-good shooters,reliable....I like 1911s,don't like slide mounted safety.


----------



## wildcat6 (Apr 5, 2011)

zant said:


> 1.Have both-Mauser wins because of adaptability for customization...
> What makes certain Mausers valuable is manufacturers code...2 identical rifles could vary in value by 1-2k$ because of who made and what unit they went to.
> 
> 2.TZ75-made by Tanfaglio in Italy-owned a couple-good shooters,reliable....I like 1911s,don't like slide mounted safety.


Yeah, I heard the safety sucks on them. Other than that you say they are decent gun? What are they selling for these days? I have seen some pretty wild estimates that range from $85 to $450. Not sure what to believe on them.


----------



## zant (Dec 1, 2005)

I sold my last one for 250 last year...but that was to a relative that likes 9mm.Anywhere from 250-350 is a reasonable price....and if you can pick up that Mauser for less than 200-jump on it....If you do-post intitals that are on rcvr bridge...


----------



## zant (Dec 1, 2005)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> NO , but the brass is more easily available as re-loadable boxer primed or
> i have read how to cut down 30-06 brass to 57mm then run it in a 8mm die then use a light load the first time to fire form it to the chamber to convert 30-06 brass to 8mm
> 
> the US M1903 is takes many of it's traits form the Mauser
> ...


Full length resize with 8mm die THEN trim to 2.240


----------



## wildcat6 (Apr 5, 2011)

zant said:


> I sold my last one for 250 last year...but that was to a relative that likes 9mm.Anywhere from 250-350 is a reasonable price....and if you can pick up that Mauser for less than 200-jump on it....If you do-post intitals that are on rcvr bridge...


Will do and thanks for the information. These are all going up for auction with 300 other guns for an estate. Hopefully, I can get these pretty cheap as I don't expect a whole lot of people to show up.


----------



## diamondtim (Jun 10, 2005)

Both Mausers and Mosins are great guns. The variant of each has an effect on value. For the Mauser, the WWII ones with Waffenamps (Nazi eagles) are highly prized. For the Mosin, its the Finnish models with Sako and Tikka barrels. Complete, original sniper models of each reach into 4 figures (see the movie "Enemy at the Gates").

Good Luck on your choice.


----------



## wildcat6 (Apr 5, 2011)

diamondtim said:


> Both Mausers and Mosins are great guns. The variant of each has an effect on value. For the Mauser, the WWII ones with Waffenamps (Nazi eagles) are highly prized. For the Mosin, its the Finnish models with Sako and Tikka barrels. Complete, original sniper models of each reach into 4 figures (see the movie "Enemy at the Gates").
> 
> Good Luck on your choice.


How can you tell if it has a Sako or Tikka barrel?


----------



## zant (Dec 1, 2005)

Not barrel-entire rifle.....name of manufacturer will be on receiver....generally Moisins with Russian markings will be 75-200$....Tikka or Sako-250-450$


----------



## MichaelK! (Oct 22, 2010)

wildcat6 said:


> Is the Ammo for the Mauser as cheap as the 7.62x54?


Can't really say because I try to avoid cheap military surplus ammo. With the 7.62X54 it will be almost certainly Berdan-primed and corrosive. That means you need to first clean the barrel very, very carefully with boiling water or windex, to remove the corrosive salts. Once you shoot the Berdan cases you can't reload them unless you have masochistic tendencies. Surplus 8mm is likely to be the same, but I can easily buy virgin Boxer 8mm brass and make my own.

For my Mauser, I simply bought some 150 grain soft-points and developed a load with 47 grains of H335, going out the barrel at about 2700 fps, which equals .308 performance. This load has already made meat!

If you want a gun to just toss in the back of the truck and shoot tin cans at the dump in the rain, get the Mosin. If you want a gun you can show off to friends when they're visiting, get the Mauser.


----------



## diamondtim (Jun 10, 2005)

wildcat6 said:


> How can you tell if it has a Sako or Tikka barrel?


The markings stamped on the receiver. Go to milsurpshooter.net to learn about both Mosins and Mausers.


----------



## diamondtim (Jun 10, 2005)

zant said:


> Not barrel-entire rifle.....name of manufacturer will be on receiver....generally Moisins with Russian markings will be 75-200$....Tikka or Sako-250-450$


The Finns "recycled" Imperial Russian receivers on their guns.


----------



## diamondtim (Jun 10, 2005)

MichaelK! said:


> Can't really say because I try to avoid cheap military surplus ammo. With the 7.62X54 it will be almost certainly Berdan-primed and corrosive. That means you need to first clean the barrel very, very carefully with boiling water or windex, to remove the corrosive salts. Once you shoot the Berdan cases you can't reload them unless you have masochistic tendencies. Surplus 8mm is likely to be the same, but I can easily buy virgin Boxer 8mm brass and make my own.
> 
> For my Mauser, I simply bought some 150 grain soft-points and developed a load with 47 grains of H335, going out the barrel at about 2700 fps, which equals .308 performance. This load has already made meat!
> 
> If you want a gun to just toss in the back of the truck and shoot tin cans at the dump in the rain, get the Mosin. If you want a gun you can show off to friends when they're visiting, get the Mauser.


There is also boxer primed 7.62x54R ammo and brass available. Surplus ammo is not a great problem, just requires the extra step of washing the salts out of the barrel after shooting. I use ammonia and water (50/50 mix). Its really no big deal.


----------



## wildcat6 (Apr 5, 2011)

diamondtim said:


> The markings stamped on the receiver. Go to milsurpshooter.net to learn about both Mosins and Mausers.


Thanks, I will certainly check them out.


----------



## Esteban29304 (Apr 29, 2003)

Firearms and Uniforms of the Wehrmacht

Gives dates & info about markings. Several other good " Military Surplus rifles," forums, online.

http://forums.gunboards.com/forum.php

http://parallaxscurioandrelicfirearmsforums.yuku.com/directory


----------



## ONG2 (Sep 22, 2010)

Pops2 said:


> there is a reason the germans never developed a 50 cal in WWII. the 8mm is one of those "perfect" rounds that seems to be able to do it all. it can produce sniper grade accuraccy from standard barrells and yet provide enough penetration to destroy the block on a truck. i have shot military hardball rounds THROUGH 4 progessively smaller oak trees. YES 4 TREES, the largest was almost 3 feet thick & the last about 6 inches.



Was that lengthwise through the trees?


----------



## wildcat6 (Apr 5, 2011)

Well, I figured I would give you all an update as to how the auction went. I ended up losing out on both the mosin and the Mauser. I was able to win the tz-75 for $150, which I think is a pretty fair price. Still had the original box and all literature with it and it shoots pretty good as well. Only issue I have is there is only one magazine and I have no idea where I could get magazines for the pistol. Anyone got any ideas?


----------



## zant (Dec 1, 2005)

cdnnsports.com....about 25.00


----------



## Pops2 (Jan 27, 2003)

ONG2 said:


> Was that lengthwise through the trees?


not sure what you mean by lengthwise
but the bullet went in one side of the oak tree & came out the opposite side w/ NO deviation in trajectory. it then did the same thing to three more trees.


----------



## wildcat6 (Apr 5, 2011)

zant said:


> cdnnsports.com....about 25.00


awesome! going there now.


----------

